# Is Patronus a Platinum White?



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I’m thinking Patronus is a platinum white. He has an iridescent sheen to his scales that is breathtaking in person.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry, he doesn't look platinum which looks rather white pinkish. 

His color is stunning though. I love his soft colors and his fins look gold


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

He’s settled in nicely! I love his iridescence!


----------

